# Not new story of son born 33 weeks



## cheryl

When i got pregnant with my son which is my second it took me a few weeks to get my head around being pregnant again. He wasn't planned, i got to 31 weeks with no trouble i then had a slight bleed, they couldn't find anything wrong so i went home then a week later i had another bleed and the same again i went home. Then at 33 weeks my waters broke, I went to the hospital having contractions aswell. They couldn't pick the contractions up and kept saying your not having any, well i had already had my daughter so i knew what they felt like. They sent my boyfriend home and gave me a slleping tablet, well at 3 in the morning they moved me into the labour ward and phoned my boyfriend he got to the hospital and i had my son. I had about 5 midwives and a doctor came in, I held him for about a minute and he was rushed off to special care.
I told my boyfriend to go with him make sure he is ok. I had a bath and went straight to see him. 
He spent the next 4 weeks in special care.
My son is now 5 years old, he has has about 5 operations, on his ears the last one lasted 4 hours he had mastoid surgery(the bone behind the ear)
He still has to have more operations, we don't know howw many.
Well the doctors told us because he was premature his ears diddent develop properly and has caused his ear infections, and they are really bad he has had it for the last 3 years
Well this is the story of my son, sorry to go on and on
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Tam

Thank you for sharing.....

That must have been so frighteneing for you.........:hugs:

Your poor son, there is nothing worse than earache and infections, I used to suffer really bad!

So has he got many more ops to go, or is it a case of see how things go after an Op?

I hope he gets sorted once and for all very soon babe! But well done hun, it couldn't have been easy, it must have been heartbreaking at times! :hugs:x


----------



## cheryl

He has to have at least 1 or 2 more operations. He is still off of school, he has a home tutor at the moment. 
It does break my heart, i worry about him all of the time, He has a big scar behind his ear which still hasn't healed properly yet. I just wish they could make him better, but even the doctors don't seem to know what to do.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaww what a brave boy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Awww

Thanks for sharing yoru story Cheryl.

I hope his operations go well & they can be soon brought to an end so he can carry on being a happy lil boy

x


----------



## cheryl

Thank you ladies. last night his scar bumped up with infection again and this morning it had poped open again, i just want to cry. 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Oh no :(

Lots of Mummy huggles he needs bless.

How much of an effect does it have on him? Does it allow him to happily plod along a lil monster ;) hehe or does it really effect his childhood play time etc. If you get what I'm trying to ask :dohh:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. My cousin just gave birth to a beautiful baby boy, at 34 wks. He has been in intensive care since he was born about a week and a half ago, and he isn't expected home too soon. Its so hard, and you and your son are so brave. Will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## cheryl

Wobbles said:


> Oh no :(
> 
> Lots of Mummy huggles he needs bless.
> 
> How much of an effect does it have on him? Does it allow him to happily plod along a lil monster ;) hehe or does it really effect his childhood play time etc. If you get what I'm trying to ask :dohh:

yes it does effect him, he gets tired really quick, but he tries to carry on as normal. He is always smiling even when he is in pain
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------

